

64% of Machines Report Multiple Cores -- Unity Web Player Q2 2010 - JabavuAdams
http://unity3d.com/webplayer/hwstats/pages/web-2010Q2-cores.html

======
mahmud
This statistic is a bit skewed. They obtained the data from the users of their
plugin. Unity makes a 3D graphics plugin for browsers, sorta like flash but
higher performance. However, their users are 100% gamers. Show me any modern
3D gaming machine that isn't beefed up. Hardly a representative sample.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Yeah, but the web player is largely used for casual games. So, these aren't
typically people's hot-rodded over-clocked systems.

Also, we're looking at CPU cores, not GPUs, which (especially on the Mac side)
are not a user-serviceable component.

So, I'd say this is at least representative of Mac casual gamers with default
hardware.

------
spitfire
This is sort of neat. If you look at the statistics, most of the people are
still running with 2gb/1gb ram, =< 256meg vram, IE: an older system. I've got
a 2007 imac with 4gig. and I'm slightly above the curve wrt ram.

So the takeaway seems to be target 2-3 year old computers. The fact that it
comes from casual users (the mass audience) makes it even more potent.

------
JabavuAdams
It makes me sad that CPython is so broken for multi-core.

